# Kupuję nowy PC pod Gentoo. Najważniejsze części doszły (PIC)

## C1REX

https://ibb.co/rc8sDbK

To będzie przyjemna poprawa :)

Ostatnio Gentoo miałem na Duron 800 z 256MB Ramu. Czasy, kiedy instalowało się ze stage1.

----------

## Bombik

Ja tu właśnie myślę nad instalacją na nieco mocniejszym sprzęcie - ale też miałem na Duronie 900, co za był za sprzęt  :Wink: 

----------

## makalega

@C1REX Gdzie kupiłeś te naklejki z linku? jest możliwa wysyłka do Polski?   :Wink: 

----------

